# May Photo Contest



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Our April winner, *Nash666*, has chosen a great theme for May:

*"Toys Are Us!"*
*GOLDENS WITH THEIR FAVOURITE TOYS*


So let's see all those wonderful photos of our Golden kids with the slimiest tennis ball of them all, their most beloved stuffie, or the king of Kongs!

As always, you must have *25 posts to enter*, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, May 23rd.

Good luck!*







*​


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Gotta be sticks.... *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm taking this outside in the rain and you can't stop me!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Hogan*

Hogan and his favorite toy.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

One million rocks in the backyard = One million toys in the backyard.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

*Oliver*

Whatever came in this month's bark box of course! (This month it was an octopus )


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Ben snoozing with his favorite tug toy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Bella and her monkey*

She pretty much HAS to bring us her "baby" when we come home, or first thing when we all get up. 
:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Always a perfect catch and a close to perfect hold.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Does the sprinkler count? Is Ella's new favorite "toy"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny loves to play with and eat ice. She sits by the fridge when she wants a piece.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Summer says, . . .*

The duck, of course!


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Molson's favorite is definitely his tennis ball(s)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up, let's see your Goldens with their "favorite toy"


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I know, I know....we are just showing off...she like her first ribbon very much!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Rocket with his Duck*

Rocket with his Duck


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

1stGold13 said:


> Temp placeholder for post#4 until I fix photobucket :--ashamed:


Love. Love. Love....the hat!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

NikB8 said:


> Molson's favorite is definitely his tennis ball(s)


You are so talented Molson!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Her favorite ball (we are at number 20 by now) :


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My girl loves the classic tennis ball and trying to fit as many as she can in her mouth.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think Archers favorite toy would have to be Lottie. He can chew her and she never runs out of stuffing


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow wants you to go long...


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Her game is how many toys can I get in my mouth, her record is 5, but I missed the picture....LOL!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

This is from about a year ago when Lily was just a baby, but they were both proud of their own, appropriately-sized elephants.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

*Who's the baby?!*

Here's my baby with his new toy baby ...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn's favorite changes daily, so on this day it was his leopard ball


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

*Barkley*

Barkley's favorite toy is, without doubt, his Frisbee...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All these pictures are fantastic, really going to be hard to pick a favorite as usual.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's TIRING playing with all these toys!


----------



## My Ali-bug (Jun 28, 2012)

Ali loves her lion!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer with his favorite toy, his Reindeer.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm loving all these pictures. What could be sweeter than sweet dogs with their favorite toys?...


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Some great entries here, going to be a tough vote.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is Gunner with his tire.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah has a few too.


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Reay with her stogie! 

Argos with his fox! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I miss seeing these every month. They're always fun but I have to say this topic is SUPER! I love the look on their faces when they have their most precious possessions with them ♥


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Flynn loves to snuggle with his lion at bedtime










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Abby as a pup with her polar bear...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is one of Max with a toy he brings us whenever we come home.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

One of Reese's favorite toys.. The football!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

One week to go until the contest ends, keep em coming! Let's see those Goldens with their favorite toy.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a couple more days to get your Golden's with their favorite toy submitted for the contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> Our April winner, *Nash666*, has chosen a great theme for May:
> 
> *"Toys Are Us!"*
> *GOLDENS WITH THEIR FAVOURITE TOYS*
> ...


*The last day to enter the May Photo Contest is tomorrow, Friday, May 23rd.

Get your entry in, show us your Golden(s) with their favorite toy!
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> Our April winner, *Nash666*, has chosen a great theme for May:
> 
> *"Toys Are Us!"*
> *GOLDENS WITH THEIR FAVOURITE TOYS*
> ...



*TODAY* is the last day to submit your entry for the May Photo Contest.

Show us your Golden(s) with their Favorite Toy!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tick tock, last hours folks.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Manny with his best buddy that he came home to us with  We should call it 'Gotcha' !


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the great entries, submissions are now closed, please head over to the voting poll here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...est/292906-may-photo-contest-voting-poll.html


----------

